# 60' root ball



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Had my worst job the other day and only had to go 60' to the city connection. Going through a closet bend to inspect the lateral and found roots....lots and lots of roots. The owner told me that the lateral always backed up so for the past 10 years, he's been snaking it with a general mini rooter every 4-6 months. Well the "poking a hole" theory has some truth. Roots just kept growing and packing in tighter and tighter. Roots were so bad I didn't even know what kind of pipe I was in until I got about 40' in. Thank goodness the pipe ended up being clay. 

Was worried about the closet bend and the owner told me he didn't care about the mess so in went the root ranger. Was the easiest closet bend I've ever gone through and that's why I think I was able to do the job. Sent the RR all the way to the city and worked my way back upstream, manually rotating the hose the whole time which wasn't to bad actually. Finished out the job with the camera and RR to clean the joints. Total time billed out was 3 hours and 15 minutes which so far is my longest but I think jetting in the bathroom added an extra hour to the job. Called the city up so they can clean between the manholes and never even made a mess in the bathroom. Love jetting!!!


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Impressive man !


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Are you charging more per hour for jetting or at least charging a equipment charge? Need to get me a Root Ranger


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

you always know its going to be bad when you ask "when was the last time the sewer was cleaned?" and the response from the HO is "I do it myself every three months" and points to a machine you doubt would unclog a 2' kitchen line.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Will said:


> Are you charging more per hour for jetting or at least *charging a equipment charge*? Need to get me a Root Ranger


I have an equipment charge. Best thing imo about jetting is no soreness. Try snaking for 2 hours straight. Your body is really gonna feel it later....not with jetting. Plus the nozzle self cleans so it's not like you're gotta trip in and out.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> you always know its going to be bad when you ask "when was the last time the sewer was cleaned?" and the response from the HO is "I do it myself every three months" and points to a machine you doubt would unclog a 2' kitchen line.


Or you're putting a full size cutter on your cable and the customer says, "The other company never used one that big."


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Unclog1776 said:


> you always know its going to be bad when you ask "when was the last time the sewer was cleaned?" and the response from the HO is "I do it myself every three months" and points to a machine you doubt would unclog a 2' kitchen line.


If I heard that I would never (especially) had gone down the closet bend. 10 years or so ago I got stuck and wasted a new 300 dollar cable. If the clog is far out,,, and with 3 quick turns it's to late before you know your caught up or you have to play scardy cat,,,,,. I go from roof if,,, they are crying broke and can't afford a clean out. Or finance a clean out,,, no interest,, just give them a month or two to pay it off. Now with jetter I can clear from 2 inch with confidence,, and I talk them out of a poke for flow with cable re 2 inch entry,,, but no closet bend entry for me anymore... IF roots are a chance.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yep, the closet bend normally would've been the deal breaker but this was super easy to go through. Actually the root ranger was easier to get through then the camera because of the weight and shape. Just 2 flips and I was through.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Thankfully in these parts I never have to clear a sewer through a closet bend, or the roof for that matter. One huge benefit of having house traps is using them for clean out access.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> Thankfully in these parts I never have to clear a sewer through a closet bend, or the roof for that matter. One huge benefit of having house traps is using them for clean out access.


I have never seen a house trap in my life. Crazy different plumbing can be from area to area


----------

